# Before and after Tenacity herbicide weed infested yard



## Stevo_SC (Aug 13, 2019)

Here are some before and after pics of my weed infested yard after about a week and a half. The nutsedge crabgrass barnyard grass clover and whatever else weeds all have died but some spots of dallisgrass.

This is also a centipede lawn if anyone is wanting a herbicide this is it. I mixed it per directions I think it was 1tsp per gallon of water. Then I added surfactant to the mix.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

@Stevo_SC do you still use Tenacity on your centipede lawn? Is it as great as people say? I know it is not labeled for chamberbitter but do you know if it's effective on it in a centipede lawn?


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

now that is satisfying!


----------

